
Silicon Valley Should Join the War on Terrorism - adventured
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-02-05/silicon-valley-should-join-the-war-on-terrorism
======
markbernard
More whining by people who would rather lay blame on Tech Companies rather
than doing their job and coming up with a solution.

~~~
jinushaun
This is a complex existential question that shouldn't be so easily dismissed.

Similarly, should US-based multinational corporations make an effort to keep
jobs in the US and pay their employee living wages? Wouldn't it benefit those
corporations in the long term to grow the base of consumers that can afford
their goods? I don't know about you, but it just seems like the right thing to
do.

Tech has the ability to do something about terrorism (and bullying as well),
but seems to lack the will. I guess we're all focused on using big data and
machine learning to trick people into clicking more ads for viagra.

But then this can quickly snowball into pre-crime discrimination if tech does
take a pro-active approach.

So as you can see, it's not really so black and white.

